# Here sarah plz :)



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

sorry about that not idea why it wont allow pics and now for the bum


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yep, that's a boy 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

oh bugger  his been in with the doe's for unknown amount of time erm i have the room to house him alone but is it bad to house males alone ? i really wasnt ready for breeding yet though as long as they arnt preggers yet i have a nice breeding pair for the future. i'm running upstairs right now to split them.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Some people say it's bad, but I suppose it depends on the personality of the mouse in question. My bucks seem to be happy enough when they are between wives and have their cage to themselves; they don't lose condition or look miserable and they eat well.

Sarah xxx


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

I dont know where you are, but in the US we only house boys alone


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

erm i didnt really think about housing a male though since i planned on buying only doe's  oh well like i said means i have a nice breeding pair for later. hope to god the girls arnt pregnant yet, is it really bad for them to have babys young? i really dont want them to have to be culled . i wasnt planning on litters till at least 6 months time as i wanted to get to know my new friends abit one doe is so sweet and loves to be handled the others alittle shy still and needs more handling and shes the bigger doe the same size as the above male. looks like fingers crossed and hope they arnt, well ones things for sure i dont have long to wait to find out  . Thanks for the help sarah, i had a feeling he was a boy as he didnt look the same but since i'm new to the hobbie i didnt trust it.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

How old are your ladies? Ideally they should be three to four months old for their first litter 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

no where near that from pics i'm guessing the fuzzy black and white one is about 5 to 6 weeks and the other about 8 to 9 weeks i've posted pics up in the introduce yourself forum


----------

